# Large Home with in-law suite on 25 acres in TN



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

My husband has made the decision to move the family back to PA to continue with the family business, so our little haven is up for sale. We have a large home of 3600 square feet with 5 good sized bedrooms and 3 full baths, living room, kitchen with large eating area with a little LOPI propane stove on a stone hearth, pantry, loads of storage and closets, full basement with 2 outside entrances with laundry and set up for appliances to do canning, etc., all heated exclusively and sufficiently with an outdoor wood furnace. There also is a 900 square foot addition that is my mom's living quarters and is 2 years old and very lovely with a galley-type kitchen, closet and full laundry facilities, large living room with stone gas fireplace, very large bedroom with walk-in closet and beautiful tiled bathroom, heated with a split system through the wall heating and air conditioning unit. This could easily be a rental unit as well. Beautiful views surround our home and it is very secluded but close enough to a small town (15 minutes) for some convenient places like the bank, gas stations, pizza, Dollar General and a small IGA. Where we actually live is in a Mennonite community that is made up of the best neighbors there ever was and I'm not exaggerating. If you prefer more privacy from neighbors, that is definitely an option, given where/how the property is situated. 
There is a small barn on the property and several other outbuildings, garden area, 4 acre hay field, 3 other pasture areas, well and also city water making this place completely or partially self-sufficient. Taxes are $904.00.
If horses come with you, our property is somewhat unique in that you can just saddle up and choose your direction, for miles and miles of beautiful trails. Or, East Fork Stables and Big South Fork is in the not-so-far area. The next largest and nearest cities are Crossville and Cookeville making I-40 about 25 minutes away. Knoxville is 1 3/4 hours away and Nashville is about 2 hours away. 
We are very sorry to have to leave our home and this area and hope the next owners will love it here as much as every one of us has.
I am not sure how to post pictures, but I am happy to email some if you would have any interest. Thank you!

email: [email protected]


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

What is the asking price? Thanks!


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Also interested in knowing the price and name of nearest town so that I can find out more info on the area.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Asking price? Can you post or PM a link for pics and additional info?


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok, I did it!! :bouncy: Please use the above link for all the photos, descriptions, asking price, etc., etc. If it doesn't work, would you kindly let me know? This is the first time I've ever done this, so.....

In case the link doesn't work in the title, here it is: 


http://bighouseinmuddypond.weebly.com/


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks again!


----------



## MikeC (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful home and property. Asking price is a bit out of my range though


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Very nice looking place and what I think is a pretty reasonable price given some of the places I've looked at lately. How close is the nearest river/lake, etc. Always interested in the fishing potential.


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, I must tell you first about my favorite place to go (when I'm not home!) in all of TN! Dale Hollow Lake is about 1 1/4 hours from the house http://www.dalehollowlake.com/ You can look at all the wonderful things Dale Hollow has to offer especially in the way of fishing. The Obey River that flows into the lake is so close to our house (10 - 15 minute drive) that that is where the kids go swimming for a couple hours on any given day. Center Hill Lake, Lake Tansi, Watts Bar Lake to name a few...and if anyone likes golfing, we are 45 minutes or so away from the golf capital of TN in Fairfield Glade! Caving, hiking, kayaking, hand-gliding, white-water rafting are other interesting things to do around here...
TN Tech Univ. is the college that our son commutes to and is known as one of the best colleges in the south. There is nothing not to love around here, except maybe the pizza, but that's only my husband and kids opinion! I kind of like it!


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

wow that is gorgeous!!! I would probably never leave home!:bouncy:


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok, Mother-in-law suite now on the website: http://bighouseinmuddypond.weebly.com/

Thank you!!


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh my! absolutely dreamy! If only I was rich


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you, everyone, for the kind comments...I hope it will soon be a great home for a new family!!


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

We're not a new family, but we're a great family...a poor great family! Lol!! Again, just too gorgeous for words!! Best of luck!!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Oh man, that would be the perfect home and perfect location. If only they paid nurses better LOL


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful place. Too bad it's got wood stove heating? Is there also a furnace and air conditioner?


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

It has an outdoor wood furnace and in the summer, we've been using window air conditioners in the main house, for now. (My husband may be putting in a central AC unit, he's not sure yet) In the in-law suite, there is split system heat and AC. We have thoroughly enjoyed the wood furnace for many reasons, namely the fact that we are able to heat this whole house for about $400 - 500/year if we buy wood (not including the electric to run the fan) and this year we've not bought any because we are able to go get it for "free". Yes, I know, time is $$, etc. Even so, we still like doing it!!


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks amazing! It would be perfect for my family. I wish I could afford to buy right now. I can't for a few years unfortunately.


----------

